# Best Digital Watch Under 400 Sterling ?



## gemel (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi All,

I am looking for a digital watch with a long battery life, ideally a canvas or a leather strap. 40mm or less. Solar recharge and atomic watch synchronization would be nice but not a necesitty.

Budget: 350 to 400

What would you suggest ?

Thanks

Mr G


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome top the forum gemel.

Have a look at the Junghans Mega 1000 have a, Seiko Spirit SBFG001, Seiko Power Design SBPG003 or Citizen Ana-digi JG2000-59E. They should all be well within your price range and are well regarded.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

*CASIO PRO TREK PATHFINDER ATOMIC SOLAR WATCH PRW5000Y-1. You can check this out on the bay.*

*NEW TRIPLE SENSOR MULTI REGION RADIO CONTROLLED Â£305. You might not like the strap but this does everything except cook chips. *


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Buy a *real* Watch, one that has a ticking heart! Digital Soul-less devices are tools of the Devil! Especially at 400 quid - - inside you'll have an unrepairable 'tronics module that will be out of date six months or less after you buy it and thus unobtainable. :yes:

Morrisons are doing them at Â£3.99 a pop digital if you buy Petrol at their filling stations :weed:


----------



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm of the same opinion get a proper watch if your spending that sort of money.......


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

If careful could get a used Seiko SDGA ,lovely watch ;solar battery,atomic synch ,quality case,sapphire dial and e- ink display.

Here's mine


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

double bubble ???


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Rotundus said:


> for 400 notes you should be able to get about 7 of these (used) including shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gemel (Feb 15, 2013)

mel said:


> Buy a *real* Watch, one that has a ticking heart! Digital Soul-less devices are tools of the Devil! Especially at 400 quid - - inside you'll have an unrepairable 'tronics module that will be out of date six months or less after you buy it and thus unobtainable. :yes:
> 
> Morrisons are doing them at Â£3.99 a pop digital if you buy Petrol at their filling stations :weed:


Thanks for the tip ...

Which one would you suggest ? I am quite new to the world of watches; have been reading up but not too sure in which direction should I lean ::4


----------



## gemel (Feb 15, 2013)

Dr.f said:


> If careful could get a used Seiko SDGA ,lovely watch ;solar battery,atomic synch ,quality case,sapphire dial and e- ink display.
> 
> Here's mine


Do you have a good source; these watches are about &k on amazon http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Brightz-Active-Matrix-SDGA001/dp/B00499CH0O


----------



## Dr. Nookie (Jul 14, 2007)

Dr.f said:


> If careful could get a used Seiko SDGA ,lovely watch ;solar battery,atomic synch ,quality case,sapphire dial and e- ink display.
> 
> Here's mine


Wow - never knew these existed.

I wish my G-shocks were that legible. They are a bit of a shambles in that department really.


----------



## Tangent (Feb 28, 2013)

gemel said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Buy a *real* Watch, one that has a ticking heart! Digital Soul-less devices are tools of the Devil! Especially at 400 quid - - inside you'll have an unrepairable 'tronics module that will be out of date six months or less after you buy it and thus unobtainable. :yes:
> ...


Well, as a fellow newbie, I've just bought an Orient Mako and it's lovely. Well under your budget too. Though if you want to spend to your budget you'd probably be looking at pre-owned or one of Roy's, for example.


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

mel said:


> Buy a *real* Watch, one that has a ticking heart! Digital Soul-less devices are tools of the Devil! Especially at 400 quid - - inside you'll have an unrepairable 'tronics module that will be out of date six months or less after you buy it and thus unobtainable. :yes:
> 
> Morrisons are doing them at Â£3.99 a pop digital if you buy Petrol at their filling stations :weed:


I agree, although I a bit of a G-shock fan, i don't think you can beat the real thing! Â£400 for a Digital watch! :jawdrop:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

gemel said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Buy a *real* Watch, one that has a ticking heart! Digital Soul-less devices are tools of the Devil! Especially at 400 quid - - inside you'll have an unrepairable 'tronics module that will be out of date six months or less after you buy it and thus unobtainable. :yes:
> ...


Gemel,

The choice of watch depends entirely on what you like. Some will only want a mechanical movement whilst others will praise quartz for the accuracy. My preference is for diver style watches and I happen to like the Seiko kinetic movement as it is low maintenance and very accurate.

I do not like digital watches particularly although they can incorporate a lot of features not available on `real' watches. I have never found a need for these features but if you like them then that is great. No right or wrong - all down to what is right for you.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

A watch without a battery?

Mike


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

> I do not like digital watches particularly although they can incorporate a lot of features not available on `real' watches. I have never found a need for these features but if you like them then that is great. No right or wrong - all down to what is right for you.


Quite agree with you Richard and I also collect mechanical pocket watches. However I do also possess a Casio Wave Ceptor wristwatch. It's the only one that is light enough for me to wear for a few hours continuosly without the RSI playing up. It is only used when I am out driving a coach to a timetable and that won't happen again until next month. In the meantime it sits on my desk and is used to check the gain/loss rate of my mechanicals thus serving a dual purpose. Being tuned to the atomic clock it does make it reliable. i would love to have that Seiko SDGA. The display is great but the weight of it would cause me grief.

Regards

David


----------

